# Richtige Schaftlänge



## Raubfisch Olli (11. April 2015)

Hallo Bootsfahrer,ich will mir zu meinem Ankakahn einen 5 Ps  Thohatsu zulegen und brauch ma Hilfe. Welche Schaftlänge sollte der Motor haben?


----------



## Ma°d River (11. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Kann eigentlich nur Kurzschaft sein, sagt Dir aber auch der
Marinehändler in Deiner Nähe.

Mfg


----------



## Mike-B. (11. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Kannst du ganz einfach nachmessen! Entscheidend ist das Maß zwischen Spiegeloberkante bis Kielunterkante!

38cm ist Kurzschaft auch Normalschaft genannt!  

Langschaft ist 51cm!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Der eine Fragt nach welchen Motortyp er braucht, verrät aber nicht  was für ein Boot er hat, der zweite folgert ahnungslos das es sich nur um einen Kurzschaft handeln könne.....

Mike hat recht messen, alles andere ist Mist


----------



## PeBo75 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Anka ist der Typ... Steht doch im ersten Post.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*



Testudo schrieb:


> verrät aber nicht  was für ein Boot er hat, d



Wieso, hat er doch gesagt...|kopfkrat
Eine Anka.
Und die braucht einen Normalschaft.


----------



## Ma°d River (11. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der eine Fragt nach welchen Motortyp er braucht, verrät aber nicht  was für ein Boot er hat, der zweite folgert ahnungslos das es sich nur um einen Kurzschaft handeln könne.....
> 
> Mike hat recht messen, alles andere ist Mist



Ja ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Gruss vom Ahnungslosen, der aber lesen kann :q


----------



## Raubfisch Olli (12. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Habe heute mal gemessen,von Spiegeloberkante bis Kielunterkannte sind's 49cm,also müsste ein Langschäfter in Betracht kommen,oder?


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

da wirst du wohl verkehrt gemessen haben an einer normalen Anka kommt ein Normalschaft ran #6

hir mal ein Bild wie der Motor hängen sollte und wie du messen musst 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=387&page=1&start=0&ndsp=51&ved=0CCoQrQMwAw


----------



## Raubfisch Olli (12. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Danke nochmal,also es wird von Boot Oberkante bis Unterkante gemessen und nicht bis Kielunterkante.Weil der Kiel an der Anker nochmal locker 7 cm hat


----------



## Mike-B. (12. April 2015)

*AW: Richtige Schaftlänge*

Kommt bei 49cm mit 7cm Kiel aber trotzdem nicht hin dann hängt die Kavitationsplatte immernoch gut 4cm oberhalb der Rumpfunterkante! 

Da würde ich definitiv einen Langschafter nehmen bevor ich Gefahr laufe das der Impeller ober die Schraube Luft zieht!


----------

